# Cast bullet advice



## bughole (Jan 19, 2010)

I am looking for some lead bullet loading advice. I purchased some cast bullets made by Oregon Trail for my 44 mag. They are 240 gr. bullets and are 0.431” in diameter. My reloading manual calls for 0.429” dia. I called the bullet people and asked if I needed to re-size (which I am not equipped to do) and they said that the only way to know for sure what dia. you need is to “slug” your barrel and measure. They did go on and say that the 0.431” bullet dia. they produced was intended to be used in the 44 mag. cartridge and that the test gun they had developed the bullet in/with was a Red hawk. I have a new model Super Blackhawk Hunter. This is my first experience loading lead bullets and I am a little punchy. My intent is to produce a mild load for plinking, the 240 gr. bullet over 10 gr. of Herco. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Cast Lead bullets are typically sized .001" to .002" larger than Copper Clad. The combination of pressing them into the case plus crimp operations tends to reduce their diameter slightly. Also the castings are not as smooth as copper and get smoothed during insertion.
Oregon sells an awful lot of bullets so I expect their bullet will work but if you happen to have or wish to purchase a Lee Factory Crimp die. it will squeeze everything down just a bit more for you.

I use Missouri Bullet Co. cast bullets in my .45ACP they sell .430" Dia. for 44 Mag and .452" for the 45. 

I have used the .002" oversize .45 bullets with and without the Factory Crimp die with a great deal of success.

I expect your Oregon Bullets will work just fine.

Load a sample of ten and give them a try.

Good luck.

tumbleweed


----------



## bughole (Jan 19, 2010)

I actually mic’d a couple of the rounds that I have loaded on the band just in front of the crimp groove and they measured 0.4295”. I assumed the crimp shoulder in the die had taken the bullet down to this diameter during the seating process. One side of me thought this was good but it also made me wonder if I will end up with lead deposits in my seating die.
I am not familiar with the Lee die that you mentioned. Is it different from a conventional seating die? 
I assume the Missouri bullet Co. is in Missouri? I live in Missouri. Could you give me contact info? Thanks, Steve


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

bughole said:


> I live in Missouri.


Sorry to go off subject, but what part of MO are you in?

Oh yeah, and what the hell is a bughole. I have some guesses.:mrgreen:


----------



## bughole (Jan 19, 2010)

Kansas city area.


----------



## bughole (Jan 19, 2010)

Forgot to respond to the "bughole" question. Years ago I used to shoot benchrest and a real small group was called a bughole.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

bughole said:


> Kansas city area.





bughole said:


> Forgot to respond to the "bughole" question. Years ago I used to shoot benchrest and a real small group was called a bughole.


Interesting. I thought maybe you left out the "n'.:anim_lol:

Welcome to HGF!


----------



## bughole (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks. I'll keep that in mind the next time I have trouble coming up with a "user name".


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

bughole said:


> I actually mic'd a couple of the rounds that I have loaded on the band just in front of the crimp groove and they measured 0.4295". I assumed the crimp shoulder in the die had taken the bullet down to this diameter during the seating process. One side of me thought this was good but it also made me wonder if I will end up with lead deposits in my seating die.
> I am not familiar with the Lee die that you mentioned. Is it different from a conventional seating die?
> I assume the Missouri bullet Co. is in Missouri? I live in Missouri. Could you give me contact info? Thanks, Steve


You will end up with wax in your dies but any lead sheared off should fall out. Just look them over and clean occasionally. The thing to watch for is wax and or debris in the seating die that might change depth of seating. It is not normally a significant issue.

It is easy to over crimp which will certainly reduce diameter immediately adjacent to the crimp. Auto cartridges do not require heavy crimps. I set a standard crimp and seat die to straighten the sides but not to bite into the bullet.

The factory crimp die will not over crimp and being separate from the seating die does not cause the case to dig into the bullet during the last few thousandths of seating travel.

You can contact Missouri Bullet Co. at:

www.missouribullet.com/


----------



## bughole (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I checked out the Missouri Bullet Co. There prices are significantly less than the bullets I bought and they are only about forty minutes from my house. I think I’ll give them a call and go down and check them out.


----------

